# Soto vs Saraiva and the rest of Bellator 19



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Earlier tonight in Texas:



> UFC veteran Diego Saraiva hoped to make a statement in his featured non-title bout with Bellator featherweight champion Joe Soto.
> 
> Instead, it was the undefeated Nor-Cal Fighting Alliance product that made the statement.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hornbuckle is legit , great subs from his back .

the final should be good .


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hornbuckle is going to sub Askren in the first.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone have a link to Hornbuckle's fight? Did he seriously use a chikara special to submit the guy as wiki lists it?

Anyway, I think a fight with Nick Diaz would be a fun one to watch, whether it be a stand up battle, ground war, or both.


----------

